

What are your favorite C++ development tools? - telma1234
http://blog.typemock.com/2011/07/what-are-best-c-development-tools-in.html?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social-media&utm_campaign=omgubuntupost

======
LocalMan
Dev tools or just for Linux? Asked both ways...

1\. Qt Creator (currently supplied by Nokia). 2\. Ye Olde Command Line. 3\.
Visual Studio (only for Windows, natch)

~~~
telma1234
Both.

Have you had a chance to try Isolator++ for unit testing (Windows and Linux) -
<http://www.typemock.com/isolatorpp-product-page>

------
jasonzemos
Valgrind.

